# Expat family’s in Thailand



## Celmar0407 (Jul 7, 2018)

Hi, 
Looking for expat family’s in Thailand.
Do every expat family that is looking to buy a business in Thailand, take with them hundreds of thousands of euros?
Is there someone that would like to share their experiences with us?

We are a family of 5, 3 children aged 8-12-15. We are looking to buy a resort in Thailand and would really appreciate if someone would share theirs experience with us.

Mail: [email protected]


----------

